# دورة الوقود Fuel Cycle



## طارق حسن محمد (24 أبريل 2010)

*زيت البترول الخام (النفط):*​
*- يستخرج زيت البترول الخام من باطن الأرض فى بقاع مختلفة من العالم الموجودة على هيئة بحيرات أو خزانات نتجت من جراء تأثير درجات الحرارة المرتفعة والضغوط العالية جدا على مواد حيوانية ونباتية اندثرت وتوارت تحت طبقات عميقة من التربة تراكمت عليها من ملايين السنيين لذا فهو خليط من مواد أيدوكربونية ذو لون اخضر غامق يتراوح وزنه النوعي من 0.87 إلى 0.96 حسب مصدره وتجرى عليه عمليات التقطير و التكرير فى أبراج التقطير ومعامل التكرير للتخلص من الشوائب العالقة به أو تدخل فى تركيبه والتي تختلف كمياتها و أنواعها على مصدر استخراجه وهى الماء والطمي والكبريت والأكسوجين و النيتروجين وليستخلص منه المواد الايدروكربونية المتباينة الآتية مرتبة حسب أوزانها النوعية :*
*غاز البوتان –الجازولين أو البنزين (بنزين الطائرات – بنزين السيارات) - الكيروسين (كيروسين النفاثات – كيروسين الإضاءة) – وقود الديزل (السولار – الديزل) – زيوت التزييت- المازوت –الشمع – الإسفلت . وتختلف هذه المنتجات فى وزنها النوعي ودرجة غليانها وخواصها الطبيعية و الكميائية ونسب مكونات كل منها ونسبتها فى الخام حسب نوع الخام المستخرجة منه .*​


*عناصر البنزين ونسب تركيبه: *​
*هو مادة ايروكربونية إذ انه يتكون من مركبات الأيدروجين و الكربون بنسب وزنيه تقريبية 15 % ، 85 % على الترتيب بالإضافة إلى نسب ضئيلة من بعض المركبات الكيميائية الأخرى أهمها مركبات الكبريت والتي تعمل الشركات المنتجة على التخلص منها لما لها من أثار ضارة على المحرك .*​
*تركيب الشحنة: *​
*للحصول على الطاقة الحرارية الموجودة فى البنزين يخلط وهو فى حالة شبه غازية بالهواء اللازم للاحتراق والذي يحتوى على الأكسوجين و النيتروجين بنسبة وزنيه تقريبية 23% ، 77% على الترتيب وبنسبة حجميه تقريبيه 21% ، 78% على الترتيب ، 1% غازات أخرى كالأرجون ويلزم لإتمام الاحتراق و الحصول على كل الحرارة الكامنة فى الكمية المحددة من البنزين الداخلة فى تركيب الشحنة كمية محددة من الهواء (من أكسوجين الهواء ) أي بنسبة معينه تعرف بنسبة الخليط .*​


*نسبة الخليط (نسبة الهواء إلى البنزين فى الشحنة (Ratio Fuel / Air):*​
*يحتاج المحرك إلى كمية كبيرة من الهواء مع كمية صغيرة من البنزين ويقوم المغذي (Carburator) بتغيير نسبة الهواء إلى البنزين فى الشحنة حتى تناسب الظروف المختلفة لإدارة المحرك وعامة تتغير النسب التالي بيانها إلى حد ما بتغير نوع الوقود من حيث رقم ألا وكتين .*​
*العلاقة بين نسبة الخليط و السرعات المختلفة:*​
*1-**عند بدء الإدارة يكون الخليط غنياً جداًًًً وتصل النسبة فيه إلى 1 :9 وزناً .*
*2-**عند السرعة العاطلة - أي عند دوران المحرك وصندوق السرعات فى وضع الحياد أو عند الإدارة بدون حمل - يكون الخليط غنيان نوعا ما وتصل النسبة فيه 12 : 1 .*
*3-**عند السرعات ذات الحمل الجزئي والصمام الحاكم مفتوح جزئياً أي من السرعة الأولى للصندوق حتى السرعة المباشرة يكون الخليط غنياً أيضاً بنسب متفاوتة حسب نسبة السرعة .*
*4-**عند السرعات المتوسطة من 50كم كم /س تقريبا إلى 80 كم /س وحيث يكون الصمام الحاكم مفتوحاً جزئياً أيضاً يكون الخليط صحيحاً ومثالي وتصل النسبة فيه إلى 15 :1 وهكذا يكون الخليط فى هذه السرعات اقتصادياً .*
*5-**عند السرعات العالية أي أعلى من من 80 كم / س حيث يكون الصمام الحاكم مفتوحاً تماماً أي فتحة كاملة يزداد الخليط غنى نظراً لزيادة نسبة البنزين المستهلكة أو الداخلة فى الخليط حيث تصل النسبة فيه إلى 13 :1 إلا انه يكون ضعيفاً أو فقيراً لفقد جزء من ألف من الثانية وهكذا يكون الخليط فى هذه السرعات غير اقتصادياً . *
*6- عند التعجيل أو الإسراع حيث يفتح الصمام الحاكم فجأة وتدفع مضخة التعجيل كمية إضافية من البنزين يزداد الخليط غنى وقتيا لتصل النسبة إلى 10 : 1 تقريبا . *​


*أنواع الخليط :-*​
*تختلف حالات الاحتراق (احتراق كامل – احتراق غير كامل) ونواتج الاحتراق تبعاً لنوع الخليط أو نسبته وفيما يلي أنواع الخليط .*

** الخليط الصحيح أو المثالي الاقتصادي :*
*وهو الخليط الذي يحتوى على كمية الهواء الكافية لإحراق كل جزيئات البنزين فى الشحنة احتراقاً كاملاً وقد وجد انه يتطلب لذلك 3.6 وزنا من الأكسوجين أي ما يعادل 15 وزنا من الهواء لكل وزن من البنزين أي انه فى هذه الحالة تكون نسبة الهواء إلى البنزين 15 :1 ويعرف هذا الخليط أيضا بالخليط الاقتصادي المحترق فى السرعات المتوسطة .*
*وقد تتزايد كمية الهواء فى هذا الخليط لتصل إلى 17 :1 على بعض المحركات السريع للسيارات ذات التحسينات الحديثة فى المغذيات وكذا فى صناديق السرعات كالمجهزة بأجهزة ما فوق السرعة وعند صغر مقاومة الانحدار كما فى الطرق المستوية .*​** الخليط الغنى (غير الاقتصادي):*


*يطلق هذا على الخليط الذي يحتوى على كمية هواء اقل وكمية بنزين اكثر عما فى الخليط الصحيح وتتراوح فيه نسبة الخليط ما بين 1 :9 إلى 14 :1 فى السرعات المنخفضة ذات التحميل الجزئي أي أثناء تغيير السرعات حتى السرعة المباشرة كما تبلغ نسبته 13 :1 فى السرعات العالية ذات الحمل الكامل وهذه النسب لازمة فى الواقع وتختلف تبعا لاختلاف الأحمال و السرعات أثناء حركة السيارة حيث:-*

*أ‌- تتطلب مقاومات الحركة عند بدء الحركة أثناء تغيير السرعات حتى السرعة المباشرة زيادة القدرة والتي بدورها تتطلب زيادة كمية البنزين المستهلكة أو الداخلة فى الخليط (إذ تتطلب زيادة القدرة بمقدار 6 % زيادة فى استهلاك البنزين بمقدار 18 % )ويتحقق ذلك بزيادة كفاية ملئ الاسطوانة بالشحنة من جراء التخلخل الكبير الحادث داخل اسطوانات المحرك أثناء أشواط السحب وزيادة فترتها الزمنية فى السرعات المنخفضة عنها فى السرعات العالية و المتوسطة .*

*ب‌-**يتطلب الحفاظ على القدرة اللازمة للحركة فى السرعات العالية زيادة كمية البنزين المستهلكة أيضا تعويضاً لنقص أو صغر كفاية ملئ الاسطوانة بالشحنة نظراً لصغر فترة السحب الزمنية إلا انه لصغر فترة الاحتراق الزمنية ونقص الأكسوجين (الهواء) المتواجد فى الخليط فى تلك الأثناء يكون الاحتراق غير كاملاً ويتبقى بعض البنزين دون احتراق ليخرج متفحماً فقط مع الغازات العادمة دون الاستفادة منه وهكذا يكون هذا الخليط غير اقتصادياً فى كلا السرعتين المنخفضة و العالية ونظراً إلى أن زيادة كمية البنزين المستهلكة على هذه السرعة اقل مما فى الخليط الغنى فى السرعات المنخفضة سمى الخليط الغنى فى السرعات العالية بالخليط الفقير كما أن القدرة المستفادة منه اقل مما فى الخليط الصحيح فى السرعات المتوسطة سمى نسبيا أو تجاوزا بالخليط الضعيف. *​


*المظاهر التي تدل على ضعف الخليط: *​
*1-**ضعف الضغط الناتج عن الاحتراق وبذلك تصبح القدرة صغيرة أو ضعيفة .*
*2-**بطيء احتراق الخليط وقد يستمر احتراق الخليط وقد يستمر أثناء شوط التشغيل وترتفع درجة حرارة الاسطوانة مما يؤدى إلى تسخين المحرك ثم إلى غليان ماء التبريد .*
*3-**احتراق صمامات العادم إذا ظل احتراق الخليط إلى اللحظة التي يبدأ فيها خروج العادم .*
*4-**ارتداد اللهب إلى المغذى إذا استمر الاحتراق حتى يفتح صمام السحب .*
*5-**قلة جودة التزييت للاسطوانات حيث يحترق الزيت جزئيا عند درجة الحرارة العالية .*​
*الانفجارات داخل المغذى :*​
*تحدث هذه الظاهرة وتتكرر عند بدء إدارة محرك بارد إذ يتكثف جزء من بنزين الشحنة فى مواسير السحب الباردة وقد يصبح الخليط اضعف من اللازم عندئذ يستمر الاحتراق حتى بداية شوط السحب فتدخل شحنة جديدة تتصل بالغازات العادمة الساخنة والمتخلفة فى الاسطوانة فتشتعل الشحنة ذاتيا وبدون شرارة كهربية ويمتد اللهب عن طريق صمام السحب المفتوح حينئذ إلى المغذى وقد يؤدى إلى احتراق السيارة أكملها إذا ما أهمل تركيب منقى الهواء على المغذى .*​


*الاتحاد الكيميائي لعناصر الشحنة أثناء الاحتراق :-*​
*تضغط الشحنة (مخلوط البنزين والهواء) ثم تشتعل بالشرارة الكهربائية فى الفترة الوجيزة المحددة لاشتعالها ( تبلغ جزء من ألف من الثانية) وينفصم البنزين أثناء عملية الاشتعال (الاحتراق) إلى عنصرين الأيدروجين والكربون ويتحد كل منهما بالأكسوجين بينما يخرج غازي النيتروجين والأرجون (غازات خاملة لا تلعب أي دور فى عملية الاحتراق) خارجاً من الاسطوانة بدون تغيير مع نواتج الاحتراق عن طريق مجموعة العادم ويطلق على عملية اتحاد الذرات لكي تكون جزيئات المركبات (التفاعل الكيميائي) ويحدث التبادل أو المشاركة بين إلكترونات الذرات المختلفة فى أثناء حدوث التفاعل الكيميائي أما نوى الذرات فإنها تبقى بدون تغيير والأشكال الآتية تبين ذرة كل من العناصر الثلاث.
*
*ذرة أيدروجين*
*ذرة كربون*
*ذرة أوكسوجين*​*ويدور فيها الكترونا ًواحداً ذو شحنة سالبة في مدار واحد حول النواة التي تحتوي على بروتون واحد (ذو شحنة موجبة) فقط ولا تحتوي على النيترون.
هناك نوعان آخران من الأيدروجين تحتوي نواة الأول على نيترون ونواة الثاني على نيوترونين .*
*ويدور فيها 6 الكترونات حول النواة في مدارين ، الكترونان في المدار الداخلي و4 في المدار الخارجي والنواة تحتوي على 6 نيترونات و6 بروتونات .*
*ويدور فيها 8 الكترونات حول النواة في مدارين ، الكترونان في المدار الداخلي و6 في الدار الخارجي والنواة تحتوي على 8 نيترونات و8 بروتونات .*​

** اتحاد الأكسوجين بالأيدروجين :-*


*ويلاحظ من ذرة الأكسوجين أن مدارها الخارجي يستطيع قبول أو خطف أو جذب إلكترونين إضافيين إذا كانا قريبين منه. وعلى ذلك عندما يتحد الأكسوجين و الأيدروجين تفقد ذرتان من الأيدروجين الكترونيهما حيث ينضمان إلى ذرة الأكسوجين ويدخلان مداره الخارجي لاستكماله .*
*وعملية إضافة إلكترويين تعطى ذرة الأكسوجين شحنتين سالبتين وتفقد فى نفس الوقت ذرتي الأيدروجين شحناتها السالبة (أي الكترونيهما ) وهكذا تكون شحنتاهما الموجبة ونتيجة لقوة الجذب بين الشحنات السالبة و الموجبة تلتصق ذرتان من الأيدروجين مع ذرة من الأكسوجين مكوناً جزئياً من الماء .*
** اتحاد الأكسوجين بالكربون: *
*أثناء عملية الاحتراق تستكمل ذرتان من الأكسوجين مداراتها الخارجية بجذب الإلكترونات الأربعه من المدار الخارجي لذرة الكربون مما يعطى لكل ذرة من ذرات الأكسوجين شحنتين سالبتين وكل ذرة من ذرات الكربون أربع شحنات موجبة ونتيجة لذلك تلتص ذرتان من الأكسوجين بذرة من الكربون مكونة جزيئا من غاز ثاني أكسيد الكربون .*



** لون العادم :-*
*تخرج الغازات العادمة مصحوبة بدخان يختلف لونه باختلاف نوع الخليط حيث يكون ذو لون :-
أ- ابيض ناتج من التكثف الجزئي لبخار الماء الناتج من الاحتراق والذي قد يتسرب على هيئة قطرات من الماء خاصاً إذا كان الجو باردا ومواسير العادم مازالت باردة (خليط صحيح ) .
ب- اسود قاتم ناتج من الكربون المتفحم الناتج من احتراق الخليط الغنى الزائد.
ج‌- ازرق دلاله على استهلاك زائد لزيت التزييت (خليط ضعيف أو فقير) واحتراقه مع الخليط (الشحنة) .
د‌- بدون لون وتدل على دقة ضبط المحرك وجودة احتراق الشحنة احتراقا كاملا .*​


*خصائص البنزين المستعمل على السيارات :-*​
*




*




​
*يكون البنزين المستعمل على السيارات فى الحقيقة مزيجاً من عدة أنواع رئيسية مختلفة من الوقود (مواد أيدروكربونية) لكل منها خواصها المنفردة تمزج مع بعضها للحصول على بنزين يشتمل على خواص معينة يجب أن تتوفر فيه حتى يكون صالحاً لإعطاء الأداء الجيد للمحرك وفقاً لظروف تشغيله المتغيرة والتي تتغير بتغير المكان (قرب بسطح البحر أو بعيد عنه) والزمان (صيفاً أو شتاءاً) ودرجة الحرارة (حاراً أو بارداً) ودرجة الرطوبة (جافاً أو رطباً) كما تتحدد خصائص البنزين المستخدم ومواصفاته وفقا لدرجة الغليان و الوزن النوعي و اللزوجة ودرجة الاشتعال الخ . ومن أهم هذه الخواص و التي تؤخذ فى الاعتبار حين مزج البنزين ببعض هي :-*​*1- التطايرية: 
المقصود بالتطاير هو معدل تبخر البنزين أي تحوله من الحالة السائلة إلى الحالة الغازية والمعروف أن السائل يتبخر عند درجة غليانه إلا أن البنزين لا يتبخر جميعه كلية ً عند درجة واحدة إذ تختلف درجة تطايره من نوع لآخر لاختلاف نسب المواد الايدروكربونية المختلفة الداخلة فى تركيبه و اختلاف درجة تطايره .*


*وهكذا يصنع البنزين من أنواع مختلفة حتى يلائم الأحوال الجوية فى المنطقة التي اعد من اجلها وإذا كان معداً للاستخدام فى منطقة حارة وجب أن يكون بطيء التطاير نسبياً على عكس البنزين المعد للاستهلاك فى المناطق البرادة فيجب أن يكون أسرع تطايراً وعاماً يجب أن يؤخذ فى الاعتبار درجة تطاير البنزين ومراعاة استعمال النوع ذو الدرجة المناسبة لضمان توزيعه بطريقة منتظمة على جميع اسطوانات المحرك على السواء لحسن أداء المحرك فى كل ظروف التشغيل المختلفة. *
** أضرار عدم ملائمة درجة التطاير للتشغيل :*
*أ – إذا كان البنزين سريع التطاير يتبخر فى درجة منخفضة واستعمل فى أجواء مناطق حارة أو فى محركات ذات نسبة انضغاطي عالية أدى إلى :
1- تكوين جيوب من بخار البنزين فى مواسير التوصيل وفى طلمبة التوريد و المغذى تحول دون وصول البنزين من الخزان إلى اسطوانات المحرك فيتوقف يقطع عن الدوران أو التشغيل وتعرف هذه الظاهرة بالسدة البخارية .
2- ارتفاع ضغط بخار البنزين مما يسبب اختلال توازن الخليط (الشحنة) بالاسطوانات .*
*ب- إذا كان البنزين بطيء التطاير (لا يتبخر إلا فى درجة عالية) واستخدم فى أجواء أو مناطق باردة أو فى محركات ذات نسبة انضغاطي منخفض أدى إلى :
1- تأخر بدء إدارة المحرك وصعوبة التعجيل. 
2- صعوبة اختلاط البنزين بالهواء فى المغذى مما يترتب عليه وصول البنزين غير متبخر فى صورة شبة سائلة على شكل ضباب إلى اسطوانات المحرك ويتكثف عليها وعلى ذلك :*​
<LI dir=rtl> *صعوبة احتراقه بسهوله. *​<LI dir=rtl> *زيادة استهلاك البنزين .*​<LI dir=rtl> *يذيب طبقة الزيت التي تكسوالاسطوانات وتسبب تآكلها .*​<LI dir=rtl> *تساقط قطرات البنزين فى علبة المرفق فيقلل من لزوجة زيت التزييت ويتلف خواصه كما يكون سبباً فى الزيادة التي تظهر فى كمية الزيت بعلبة المرفق فى فصل الشتاء. *​
*اختلال نسبة الخليط فى الاسطوانات فتقل نسبة بخار البنزين وتزيد نسبة الهواء فى المخلوط .*​
*2- الخلو من الكيماويات :*​*يجب أن يكون البنزين خالياً نسبياً من الكيماويات أهمها مركبات الكبريت التي لها أثار ضارة على المحركات من أهمها :
* تكون أحماضاً أثناء عملية الاحتراق تعمل على تآكل وتلف أجزاء المحرك. 
** *تؤدي إلى تواجد غازات سامة ضمن نواتج الاحتراق تسبب تسمم عمال الصيانة والإصلاح .
***تعطى رائحة كريهة للبنزين .
وتستخدم الإضافات المكونة من مركبات الرصاص لتقليل تأثير مركبات الكبريت وتحسين خواص البنزين. *
*3-**الخلو من الرواسب الصمغية :
**يجب أن يكون البنزين مكرراً لدرجة تضمن خلوه من المركبات التي تكون ورنيشاً ورواسب صمغية على مجمع السحب المغذي أو على صمامات السحب أو على قواعدها حتى لا تعيق حركة الصمامات وتسبب عدم انتظام دوران المحرك وتستخدم إضافات (زيوت غير طيارة) لتقليل مشكلة الصمغ إلى الحد الأدنى.*

*4- المناعة ضد الدق :*​*وهى مقدار درجة مقاومة البنزين للدق (الانفجار اللحظي الذاتي المفاجئ) الناتج عن درجة حرارة الإنضغاط العالية (الارتفاع بدرجة حرارة الشحنة أثناء انضغاطها) ، أو هي درجة اعتماد البنزين عند الاشتعال على مقدمة اللهب التي تتقدم خلال مخلوط الهواء والبنزين . وتستخدم الإضافات اللازمة لتحسين البنزين ضد الدق مثل البروميد أو مثل رابع كلوريد الرصاص التي تعمل على رفع ألا وكتين للبنزين كما تقلل من معدل انتشار اللهب فيقل ميله للدق .*​
*معدل انتشار اللهب: *​
*تسمى السرعة التي ينتشر بها اللهب خلال الشحنة بمعدل انتشار اللهب ويكون انتشار اللهب بطيئا عندما تكون الشحنة داخل الاسطوانة ساكنه حيث تنتقل الحرارة من طبقة إلى أخرى مجاورة عن طريق التوصيل الحراري أما إذا كانت الشحنة مستثارة انتقلت الحرارة بواسطة الحمل وزادت سرعة انتشار اللهب والتي تبلغ نهايتها العظمى قرب منصف الاسطوانة .*​
*العوامل التي تؤثر فى سرعة اللهب :*​
*أ- تزداد سرعة انتشار اللهب كلما : *
*1- زادت سرعة المحرك الدورانية بسبب الإثارة .
2-**كان الهواء رطباً نوعاً ما بحيث لا تزيد نسبة الرطوبة عن 1 % وإلا قلت سرعة الانتشار حيث يعمل بخار الماء كعامل مساعد على الانتشار .
3-**زاد ضغط الشحنة أي زادت نسبة الإنضغاط نتيجة لازدياد كثافة الهواء داخل الاسطوانة أي الجودة الحجمية . 
4-**كان موضع الشرارة مناسباً وقد وجد أن انسب وضع لشمعة الاشتعال هو منصف غطاء الاسطوانات . *

*ب - تقل سرعة انتشار اللهب كلما :*
*1-**كان توقيت الشرارة مبكرا أو متأخرا .
2-**كان الهواء جافا .*​
*الاحتراق العادي (بلا دق):*​
*هو الاحتراق الذي فيه إذا بدأت الشرارة الكهربائية فى إشعال الخليط (الشحنة) انتشر اللهب انتشاراً بطيئاً فى جميع الاتجاهات متوافقاً مع الموجات التضاغطية المتولدة من انتقال الحرارة الناتجة عن احتراق طبقات الشحنة المجاورة لثغرة الشمعة والضغوط الناتجة عن تمدد غازات احتراقها إلى الطبقات التالية فالتالية والتي تنتشر خلال الشحنة فى إتجاة اللهب وحتى إذا ما وصلت إلى نهاية غرفة الاحتراق تكون قد أتت على الشحنة كلها وتم احتراقها بأكملها بسهولة من البداية إلى النهاية مسببة ضغوطا متتالية منتظمة ودفعا قويا مستوياً ومستمراً على المكابس .*​


*الاحتراق اللحظي (المصحوب بالدق) (Detonation):*​
*إذا كان المحرك ذو نسبة انضغاط عالية وكان البنزين المستعمل فيه ذو درجة أوكتين منخفض أو ذو تطايرية عالية غير مناسبة للمحرك أو أن هناك ظروف أخرى تؤدى إلى انتشار اللهب بسرعة عالية كما تنتشر الموجات التضاغطية الناشئة بسرعة أعلى من سرعة انتشار اللهب قد تصل إلى سرعة الصوت 1000م/ث فإذا ما وصلت هذه الموجات إلى جزء الشحنة المتبقية فى نهاية الغرفة و التي لم تحترق بعد- قبل وصول مقدمة اللهب إليها مما يؤدى إلى ارتفاع الضغط ارتفاعاً كبيراً مصحوباً بارتفاع درجة الحرارة تصل إلى درجة الاشتعال الذاتي للبنزين .
وعليه يشتعل هذا الجزء المتبقي ذاتيا فينتج عنه موجات تضاغطية عنيفة تذرع الاسطوانة فى الإتجاة المضاد وهكذا تصبح المكابس وجدران الاسطوانات معرضة لموجات تضاغطية عنيفة مترددة قد تصل سرعتها إلى 2000 م / ث تسبب طرقاً معدنياً عليها و يظهر هذا الصوت بوضوح عند التعجيل أو عند الأحمال الكبيرة كصعود طريق شديد الانحدار على تعشيق السرعة العالية لصندوق التروس وعندما يكون الصمام الحاكم فى المغذى مفتوحاً تماماً ، وعليه يأخذ المحرك شحنة كاملة فى أشواط السحب وبالتالي يكون الضغط فى نهاية شوط الإنضغاط أقصى ما يمكن مما يؤدى إلى حدوث الطرق بعد اشتعال جزء من الشحنة بواسطة الشرارة الكهربية ويعتبر حدوث الدق هذا من أقوى الأسباب التي تحد من زيادة نسبة الإنضغاط فى محركات البنزين .*​
*الدق:*​


*تعريف الدق :* 
هو صوت الارتطام الواقع على المكبس وجدران الاسطوانات والناتج من الاحتراق اللحظي المفاجئDetonation للجزء الأخير من الشحنة مصحوباً بموجات تضاغطية مضادة ذات ضغط قوى دفع مرتفع وسرعة عالية جداً لا تستطيع المكابس مجاراتها أثناء مشوار التمدد أو الشوط الفعال .
*



*​
*أسباب حدوث الدق :-* ​
*1-زيادة درجة حرارة المحرك اكثر مما يجب لعدم كفاءة دورة التبريد مثلا .
2-زيادة نسبة الإنضغاط (ارتفاع درجة حرارة الإنضغاط ) لزيادة الرواسب الكربونية فى غرفة الاحتراق .
3-رداءة نوع الوقود المستخدم (أوكتين منخفض – ذو تطايرية غير موائمة للمحرك ) .
4-ضعف نسبة الخليط .
5-عدم ضبط توقيت الإشعال 
6-عدم مناسبة نوع وموضع الإشعال للمحرك .
7-زيادة سرعة المحرك الدورانية حيث ينقص رقم الايزواوكتين بالتالي .
8-زيادة جفاف الهواء .
9-زيادة الرطوبة زيادة ملحوظة .*


*أضرار الدق :* ​
*1- سرعة تآكل سبائك كراسي المرفق.
2- احتمال تحطم بعض أجزاء المحرك.
3- عدم انتظام دوران المحرك .
4- نقص الجودة الحرارية للمحرك .
5- ضعف قدرة المحرك حيث أن الضغط الزائد المفاجئ لا يسمح باستغلال كل الطاقة الموجودة في البنزين .*​
*الاحتياطات الواجب اتخاذها لتجنب الدق :*​
*1-**اختيار نوع الوقود المناسب لنسبة الإنضغاط للمحرك .
2-**وضع الشمعة في المكان الصحيح (قريب من المناطق الأكثر سخونة في غطاء الاسطوانات) .
3-**تنظيف غرف الاحتراق من الرواسب الكربونية كلما أمكن ذلك .
4-**اختيار شمعة الإشعال المناسبة .
5-**ضبط مدى التقديم في شرارة الإشعال التي يسمح بها الوقود في الظروف المختلفة عند كل سرعة بدون حدوث الدق .*​


*ظاهرة التصفين أو سبق الاشتعال Pre-ignition:*​
*هو نوع آخر من الصفع يحدث نتيجة اشتعال خليط البنزين والهواء اشتعالاً ذاتياً مبكراً قبل حدوث الشرارة المتقدمة قبل وصول المكبس إلى النقطة الميتة العليا بل في أي لحظة أثناء شوط الإنضغاط وبغير انتظام من جراء سبق الاشتعال بأي طريقة غير شرارات الكهربية فتتولد عن ذلك موجات تضاغطية تنتشر إلى داخل الاسطوانة في إتجاة مضاد لحركة المكبس وتقاومه نوعاً ما أثناء مشوار صعوده .
والفرق بين التصفيق والدق هو أن التصفيق يحدث قبل حدوث الشرارة الكهربائية من جراء الموجات التضاغطية المتولدة والمضادة لحركة المكبس بينما يحدث الدق بعد الشرارة وتكون الموجات التضاغطية في اتجاه حركة المكبس .*​
*أسباب حدوث سبق الاشتعال :*​
*1-**وجود رواسب كربونية متراكمة في غرف الاحتراق وفوق تيجان المكابس تزيد من نسبة الإنضغاط بالاسطوانات فيرتفع معدل الضغط 
وتزداد درجة حرارة الإنضغاط فترتفع من درجة حرارة النقاط الكربونية البارزة إلى درجة التوهج أو درجة الاشتعال الذاتي للبنزين .
2-**استعمال زيت تزييت من نوع يتخلف عنه مقدار كبير من الكربون .
3-**وجود جزيئات الكربون المتحركة خلال الشحنة بداخل غرفة الاحتراق لتخلف جزء من العادم .
4-**زيادة درجة حرارة طرفي شمعة الاشعال أو صمام العادم .*​
*الأضرار الناتجة عن الاشتعال المبكر :*​
*1-**فقد في قدرة المحرك .
2-**زيادة استهلاك البنزين.
3-**إجهاد الأجزاء المتحركة إجهاداً زائداً قد يصل إلى حد الكسر.
4-**عدم توقف المحرك عن الدوران بعد قطع دائرة الاشتعال عن طريق مفتاح التوصيل للدائرة الكهربائية (الكونتاكت).*​


*تعريف رقم أو درجة ألاوكتين للبنزين :*​
*يعتبر هذا الرقم من أهم الصفات النوعية للوقود المستعمل فى محركات الاشتعال بالشرارة حيث يتخذ كمقياس لجودة البنزين ضد الصفع (الدق) أو للدلالة على مقدار مقاومة البنزين للاحتراق اللحظي والانفجار المفاجىء تحت الضغوط العالية والحرارة المرتفعة أثناء عملية الاحتراق فى المحرك وكلما كان الرقم الاوكتيني للبنزين عالياً كان البنزين ذا مناعة كبيرة ضد الدق صالحاً للاستعمال في المحركات ذات نسبة الإنضغاط العالية وكلما زادت جودة المحرك وقل معدل استهلاكه للبنزين .*​
*الإضافات المستعملة لتحسين خواص البنزين :*​
*ظهرت مواد معينة (إذا ما أضيفت إلى البنزين) تساعد على حفظ المحركات نظيفة كما تعمل على رفع رقم ألاوكتين له وهى :*
*أ‌-**إضافات رفع رقم ألاوكتين :
1 البترول الناتج عند استخراج غاز الفحم وهو ذو رقم أوكتين عال ويستخدم بنسبة حجمية تصل إلى 20%.
2 الكحول الايثيلى والميثيلى الناتج من تخمير المواد النباتية أو صناعياً من بعض المنتجات البترولية ويستخدم بنسب حجمية تصل إلى 15%.
3 رابع ايثيل الرصاص بنسبة حجمية تصل إلى 5% لتقليل تأثير مركبات الكبريت يلون البنزين الممتاز الذي أضيف إليه سائل الايثيل باللون الأحمر لتمييزه ولمراعاة الحذر التام عند تداوله إذ أن سائل الايثيل سام جدا .
4 رابع كلوريد الرصاص. 
5 إضافة مادة عضوية تتكون من الكربون والأيدروجين والأكسجين فقط واسمها ثلاثي (بيونال الأثير المثيلي) MTBE بدلا من رابع ايثيل الرصاص TEL مما يحول دون انبعاث اكاسيد الرصاص ويقلل من انطلاق أول أكسيد الكربون بنسبة 30% مع العادم وهكذا يقل التلوث الذي يضر بصحة الإنسان ويسمي البنزين المضاف إلية هذه المادة بالوقود النظيف أو البنزين الأخضر (حيث يميز باللون الأخضر) ذو الاوكتين 91.*
*ب‌-إضافات منظفة Detergent :
1-**زيوت غير طيارة لتقليل مشكلة الصمغ إلى الحد الأدنى .
2-**مركبات عضوية فسفورية تقلل من التوهج المبكر لرواسب الكربون داخل الاسطوانة حيث يعمل الفسفور على تغيير تركيبها الكيميائي .
3-**مركبات تقلل من الرواسب المتكونة حول نافورات المغذي من جراء تكرار عمليات التوقف أثناء السير داخل المدن.*
** مزايا هذه الإضافات :
قد يحقق أحد الإضافات اكثر من عمل واحد من هذه المزايا :
1-**رفع الرقم الاوكتيني للبنزين ويلاحظ انه أمكن بواسطة بعض الإضافات الكيميائية رفع درجة الأيزو أوكتين إلى أعلى من 100 .
2-**مقاومة الاحتراق السطحي لصمامات العادم .
3-**منع انسداد ثغرة شمعة الاشتعال .
4-**منع تكون الصدأ والمواد الصمغية .
5-**منع تكون الثلج في المغذي .
6-**مقاومة التصاق صمامات السحب .*

منقول لتعم الفائدة ​


----------



## ahmedbabiker (12 مايو 2010)

مشكووور يا أخي أصلي أنا ببحث في الموضوع لي زمن وأنت ريحتني حقيقه مشكور وأنشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك وأرجو المزيد


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (14 مايو 2010)

لك مني شكري أيضآ


----------



## user11 (7 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## وائل البحراوى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

_جزاك الله خير الجزاء_


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (3 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## salwan (3 نوفمبر 2010)

اعجز عن الشكر اخي الغالي الموضوع مميز جدا


----------



## حاتم الخير (20 فبراير 2012)

زادك الله علما وأنار قلبك بالتقوي والإيمان.....مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (10 أبريل 2012)

اشكر لكم اعزائي مروركم وتعليقاتكم اللطيفة


----------



## sayed .khersto (15 أبريل 2012)

مشكوريا باش مهندس على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمد عبدالله ع (15 أبريل 2012)

بارك الله فيك
طرح مميز


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (9 يونيو 2012)

اشكر لكم المرور


----------

